# Vostoks Are Here!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Don't you just hate it when new watches arrive! Getting camera set up as I type, will be back in an hour!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well this is my best ebay haul so far, these three for just over Â£25 inc p&p!!!

!st up the uglu one! Dark grren dialand applied silver numbers that you cant see unless the light reflects off them! !7 J mw amphibia case. This is running very fast may have to look into it!










Next irridecent green dial that changes colour in the light with gray inner chapter 17J mw antimag amphibia case.










And my favoriite 21 J mw with date in mil case I like this so much I'm gonna wear it for work tonight! Seiko you've got competition! Pity about the bezel, may have to change that.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Â£25







great haul there Paul, I particularly like the middle one....a lot.

The straps look good too, did they come with the watches?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice job Paul...







Will the bezels interchange with each other?

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Mark these are the straps they were on although they arn't that good in the hand, very dry, may try some leather lustre on them. I think the one on the mil style is original, not sure about the other 2.

Bezels are all identical in size Jase and should swap over. I was thinking of trying to source a 12 hour bezel for the mil style one. Anyone know if you can get Boctok bezels on there own?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice haul Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Superb watches Paul. I have my Amphibia on today so can directly compare with your photos. I much prefer your 21j mw mil version to mine.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

R U back off hols already Alex or have you found an internet cafe in the lakes?

Russian speakers wha't this mean?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like number 3 PG.









The cases are steel but it looks like the bezels are chrome plaited. That's a shame.

A new bezel on number 3 would make a hell of a difference.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,I only went for 3 nights.Wife is off for the week,so we have to do stuff


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The first one has gained 4 hours in 12!!!!!!! Oh bugger I'll have to take the back off and have a look!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

It could be magnetized.









Don't think you can trim that much out with the regulator if it is.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan I'm having problems getting anything near with regulation so far! Did think of magnatised, don't know how to de mag though I think you need a machine! Will try the pin trick tomorrow and see. May just be mucky! Either way that is my franken victim (possibly)! I might just try looking for another one!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good luck mate.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Look what I've just done.







No stopping me now!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You've got more bottle than me.
















Nice big rubber gasket in there, I can now believe they are rated to 200 m.


----------

